# ...Four year old drummer?



## Mewtwo (May 23, 2010)

Even I'm not this good -.-'

Found it via email.

I love his smile at the end XDDDD


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 23, 2010)

._.

A lot can happen in four years...


----------



## see ya (May 25, 2010)

O_O Wow. And this kid's just gonna keep getting better. 

Ladies and gentlemen, this kid's gonna become the next Neil Peart.


----------



## ... (May 25, 2010)

That's amazing. And he even seems to enjoy it too, so his parents can't have forced him. That's great.


----------



## Rose (Jun 3, 2010)

Man he was really getting into there a few times. He messed up once, but that was still really good. Call me impressed.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 5, 2010)

OMG he's better than almost all of the drummers we have in band XD he looks a little robotic, though...


----------

